# Recovery not sticking



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

So i go into rom manager flash the newest recovery but every time i boot into recovery it still boots into the old recovery. I dont know what i am doing wrong.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Open ROM manager>flash clockwork recovery>chose X if you don't use a 2ndinit ROM X w/ 2ndinit if you do>wait for a confirmation>hit OK>reboot into recovery and see if it's light blue text


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

That was what I was doing but had no luck. Let me try one more time just to make sure

Edit: ok so I figured out if you use Droid 2 boot strapper it reverts it and then you have to Reflash the new version. Just an fyi. Thanks Brent


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Not a problem
has your problem been resolved?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mostly, I just can't use Droid 2 boot strapper to get into recovery. I have to go through room manager. I'm not sure why that's the case.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Which ROM are you on? If you're on a 2nd init ROM (CM7, MIUI, Liquid, OMGB), then you should not be using any bootstrapper app.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm on shuji 2.1, I can't even get to recovery through ROM manager. And the boot strapper app takes me back to the older version and not to version 5. I'm so sad


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I had the exact same issue today. However, to fix it I flashed the 2int X version (Even though I am running a rooted stock .602 gb build). Worked perfect, I can now also boot into recovery straight out of ROM manager.


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

mortymouse said:


> I had the exact same issue today. However, to fix it I flashed the 2int X version (Even though I am running a rooted stock .602 gb build). Worked perfect, I can now also boot into recovery straight out of ROM manager.


This does not work for me, at all.

Running Shuji 2.1.

The Droid 2 Bootstrapper will get me in to the old Recovery, but haven't been able to get anywhere using Rom Manager.


----------



## Blacksantron (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ +1. I to had the same issue today. I'm on shuji 2.1. Flashed the new recovery from rom manager and tried to boot into recovery. Just rebooted my phone really. I tried both Droidx and 2nd-init. Only thing that worked was Droid 2 bootstrapper but it took me to orange text version. Are we onto something here?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Idk, all I know is its annoying lol


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Use the tutorial in the stuck thread found here


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

worked like a charm, many thanks!!!


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

What's gained from using the new recovery opposed to use the old one?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

hullie10 said:


> What's gained from using the new recovery opposed to use the old one?


faster backups and restores. usb mass storage mode now works. option to format or mount/unmount preinstall partition. backups are now in tar format, instead of img. all i could think of off top of my head


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> faster backups and restores. usb mass storage mode now works. option to format or mount/unmount preinstall partition. backups are now in tar format, instead of img. all i could think of off top of my head


Gotcha...sounds worthy of an update, thanks!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea I had this problem too; I am going to try that thread; I want to be able to use the new recovery to go between .602 and 2nd-init...


----------

